# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Machine translation >  VidVoice, video translation service, Yepic AI Ltd, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist2

Developer - Yepic AI Ltd

vidvoice.ai

----------


## Airicist2

Vidvoice demo

Jul 28, 2021

----------

